# Loose Stools



## Guest (Aug 6, 2000)

Does anyone know if sugar can cause loose stools or D? Are there any foods that anyone can recommend that are more binding?Is caltrate safe to take every day?


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Yes sugar can cause loose stools. Sugar water is one of the things given to babies to help them go. There is something called the BRAT diet which is basically Bananas, Rice, Applesauce and Toast. These are foods used to help stop the diarrhea but do not work for everyone. I do not know about the caltrate but I am sure your Dr. or pharmacist would know. If you can tolerate it, fibre is good to take to help bulk up the stool so that it is not so loose.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2000)

Read my post titled "a recipe for IBS-d sufferers" this can help you too, I hope so.good luck


----------

